
Ask HN: Best alternative to Google Analytics? - galfarragem
Fellow HNers, I have always used Google Analytics on my two niche blogs but I would like to use something less intrusive and more &quot;ethical&quot;. It must be something free or nearly free once my blogs are just a low profit side project. What are my best options?
======
NilMostChill
[https://usefathom.com/](https://usefathom.com/)

At the moment only offers basic traffic analytics, but it's very simple and
has a docker image if you want to host your own instance.

There is also a one click image for digital ocean, you can set this up on the
smallest droplet ~$5 a month I think.

As for ethical, I have no idea

------
tgragnato
What about [https://matomo.org](https://matomo.org) or
[https://github.com/parkr/ping](https://github.com/parkr/ping) ?

------
gorkemcetin
How about self hosted, open source Countly? It’s for both web and mobile:
[https://github.com/countly/countly-
server](https://github.com/countly/countly-server)

------
dddddaviddddd
I just do log analysis, usually manually but on and off using some tool like
awstats, goaccess, etc.

------
johnla
Great question. Subscribed.

